# 66 manual drum to power disc conversion 14 in



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Folks, been gone a while and just getting back into my 66 project. I'm looking to add a power disc conversion to the front and am looking for any recommendations. I have 14 in drums today and would like to use my existing wheels and spindles. Can I keep my existing manual drum hard lines or do these need to be replaced as I'm moving to a power brake system? That may be a really dumb question but there seems to be some conflicting opinions in that area. Any advice or guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Upgrade to power disc brakes*

SSBC sells a kit to accomplish what you desire.

1964-1974 GM A, F, X Body Front Power Disc Brake Conversion Kit


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

So does Wilwood I believe - or at least they used to (I haven't checked recently). Wilwood also had/has kits for front drum brake cars that allow you to convert to disc without having to replace your front spindles. (Spindles for factory front disc are different from the ones for factory front drum.) Others may also.

I used Wilwood on my '69. It was originally a front disc car already. The only problems I had were that even though I bought a "kit" for the whole car, it didn't actually include everything required to complete the installation. I still had to buy some additional fittings to connect all the lines, some 'shields' to protect their aluminum front hubs from the steel wheels, parking brake cable adapter kit, etc...

Bear


----------



## jeff613 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey goatdriver. 
I did the front disc conversion on my 66. I went with the new spindles and 15" new wheels. There is a conversion kit that will accommodate your 14" wheels and I think you can use your existing spindles. 
My car was factory power brakes with a single reservoir master cylinder. The block where the lines meet at the frame below the master cylinder was a difficult & tight place to modify the plumbing for the dual reservoir so I decided to replace all of the lines. The rear line you have will probably be fine but you should consider replacing the front lines to the new junction block. IMO 
Good luck


----------

